# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  trails in IBK

## LOLO

seas jungs
ich fah am wochenend mit freunden nach insbruck
wo finden wir dirtjumptrails???
oder gibt es es ueberhaupt welche?
oder halt spots zum streetfahren?

danke
PIES

----------


## teneighty

Gibts soweit ich weiß schon. Ich weiß aber nicht wo. Frag mal den Trailmosher hier ausm Forum, der weiß wo die sind.

----------


## Giorgio

Dirtjumps gibts zur Zeit meines Wissens nur unter der Autobahn. Die sind aber auch mit Beschreibung sehr schwer zu finden und und stecken noch in den Kinderschuhen. Aber die Burschen sin hart am Schaufeln und ich bin dran dass sie an ordentlichen Haufen Dreck dort hin geliefert bekommen (kann ich aber leider nur machen wenn ich das OK seitens der Autobahn hab).
SY in Innsbruck

für Fahrteln einfach unter www.gams.50g.com im Formum posten  und es findet sich sicher wer der Zeit hat.

----------

